# How to keep my new car clean



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

We have a brand new car, a dog that's just got her second jabs and is desperate to get out and about and a house in the middle of the country - help!

We bought the car a couple of weeks ago and got the manufacturer's dog cage fitted into it. But, the problem is that the fitted dog cage is basically just one wall to divide the boot in two, a lockable door to stop the dog jumping out when you open the boot and a barrier to stop Rosie jumping over the back seats. So, basically, she is still in the boot, she just can't jump about. 

I've put a vet bed down, as well as an old towel, but the sides aren't protected and my interiors insurance excludes pet mess! So, to save my lovely new boot from becoming a muddy mess, I was thinking of one of these:

http://www.muddypaws.co.uk/muddy-pa...towels/the-original-dri-dog-bag/prod_214.html

Has anyone tried them? I am concerned it might just send Rosie a bit mental because she will feel trapped or, worse, cause her to fall over in the boot because she can't move her legs.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

they tend to just sit or lie down in them, but get the one with the cord or put a cord in yourslf at the neck(i did it myself with shoe laces) as the necks are always wide and they can get their paws out. 




























we have lots of blankets in the boot


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, that first picture is just adorable!! 

And, I did wonder how you get the dog in the bag without getting completely filthy yourself - there's a zip! Good point about the cord and thanks for the photo of Echo on top of the bag - makes me think I could easily measure Rosie and make one myself out of an old towel. Thanks Kendal!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow that thing is cool!!! I am going to have to look into one of those! i wonder if we can get them here in Canada


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

A way to keep Mable still lol x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

weez74 said:


> http://www.muddypaws.co.uk/muddy-pa...towels/the-original-dri-dog-bag/prod_214.html
> 
> Has anyone tried them? I am concerned it might just send Rosie a bit mental because she will feel trapped or, worse, cause her to fall over in the boot because she can't move her legs.


Oh my - laughed out loud when I saw the picture of the dog in a bag on this link. Maybe see if Rosie will tolerate it first before spending the money by putting her in a pillowcase and tying the top round her neck. Kendall - your dogs look soooo sweet peeping out of the bags in the top pic.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I could do with something like that to dry Dylan. He is soaking wet after walks now due to his pond obsession and it takes all day for him to dry out. I don't have time to dry him every day. But I know if I put him in a bag he would go mental!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hummmnnn looks like these are only a UK thing


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> hummmnnn looks like these are only a UK thing


I'm going to have a go at making one, I think. It seems simple, in my head! I'll let you know how I get on (although it might take some time to get round to it!)!


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi you can get boot liners that go up the sides of the boot, if your good with a sewing machine you could make a liner out of old towels and some laces to tie it to the sides of the car. my back seat is covered in water proof covers and wispa like to sit in my nieces car seat covered with old towels!  it looks like ive got one grubby child lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

And a very hairy one lol ... could have done with a "naughty" bag for Mable today as my waterproof sheet moved and she's bitten big chunks out of my boot liner, also a brand new car ..... when hubby does his (yawn) weekly car wash cant imagine he's going to be very pleased .. so could do with one for restraining purposes lol x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lady amanda said:


> hummmnnn looks like these are only a UK thing


lol thats got to be a first lol


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Have you thought about a full car cover? Or a wire or plastic crate? Crates are the best for safety, anything else -minus a seat belt- will still allow them to be tossed around.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=vsaDTeePL-WQ0QG3o43ACA&ved=0CFEQ8gIwBA#


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

I have never seen those bags before! So cute! But I cannot imagine Rufus dealing with that for long. Little wriggler.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Enneirda. said:


> Have you thought about a full car cover? Or a wire or plastic crate? Crates are the best for safety, anything else -minus a seat belt- will still allow them to be tossed around.
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=vsaDTeePL-WQ0QG3o43ACA&ved=0CFEQ8gIwBA#


We have a crate fitted, for that reason. The fitted ones take up less room, which is vital with two young kids. This is what it looks like











Can you see what I mean about the sides though? I think a doggie bag will be the answer.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

weez74 said:


> I'm going to have a go at making one, I think. It seems simple, in my head! I'll let you know how I get on (although it might take some time to get round to it!)!


let me know how it works out. I could handle the bag part on a sweing machine...don't know how good I would be with a zipper tho


----------

